# Ford 801 with select-o-speed. PTO question



## oldsam

Hello, I recently purchased a Ford 801 with the SOS transmission. Had to work on the transmission by removing the top cover. On the top cover are two cables, one for the transmission shifting the other for the PTO, and one small wire that comes out of it. I got the transmission shifting fine by polishing up a stuck spool. My question deals with the PTO. In the book it says something about a light that comes on momentarily when you pull out on the PTO lever that is located below the gauge cluster to the right. If you don't have a light there is a process of figuring out the right cable length setting by using a pressure gauge hooked somewhere. I have two red lights located one on each side below the gauges. The one on the left had a bulb in it but no wire hooked up to it. Where would this wire be coming from if it was the PTO light wire? The one wire from the top cover goes to the starter switch so I figure it is a safety switch of some sorts. I'm worried I put the PTO cable back at the wrong length. The PTO spins but I haven't put it under a load yet. The other day it stopped spinning after using the tractor for some time. Then I started it up after it had cooled and it started spinning again. Is there anyway I could damage the PTO while driving it under no load by not having the cable adjusted right? Is there any easy way of getting the cable set right after you have had it off without a gauge or light?


----------



## twiggy

i have an 801 ford powermaster was wondering if someone could tell me what kind of oil i need for the transmission, and who carries parts for these tractors. thanks twiggy


----------



## Viper

Oldsam, the light wire goes to a psi switch at the back of the transmission, it's internal, the round cover rite behind your left foot where you check the oil level should have or had a wire running out of a hole with a rubber grommet. Also you can remove this plate to gain access to the psi switch to remove it and to also install a gauge. As for the type oil ,UTF, universal transmission fluid, found at tractor supply and wal mart


----------



## JimCobb

Hello ,
I have a SOS and would like to know if any one close to North Augusta SC. is 
avaliable in the area and would like to work on the trans. it feels like it is in between gears and is straining.
Jim. [email protected]


----------



## marinos

looking for a replacement PTO cable, pull handle , cable and conduit for a 801 SOS 1958


----------

